# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  When Men Stop Seeking Beauty and Women Care Less About Wealth

## gmonasco

Men seek youth and beauty, while women focus on wealth and status  evolutionary psychologists have long claimed that these general preferences in human mating are universal and based on biology. But new research suggests that they may in fact be malleable: as men and women achieve financial equality, in terms of earning power and economic freedom, these mate-seeking preferences by gender tend to wane.

http://healthland.time.com/2012/09/0...-about-wealth/

----------

